# What is this?



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I was checking him just now and I found brown, crusty flakes coming off of his skin. Right along the spine, and on either side. Not all the way to the tail, maybe half way. Could this have something to do with the Advantix?



First off, a hello from the big smiling guy!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

he just had surgery. expect things like this. anaesthesia screws with everything right down to the molecular stage....

not saying it is nothing....but expect anything....after surgery..especially with skin.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

It could be from Advantix....Is it still there?


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

When I use to put Advantix on Mol a couple of years ago, she would get those brown flakes of skin as well, so it could definitely be the flea treatments.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

He's due for a topical flea treatment in a few days, but I'm not going to give it to him. We do have a flea problem here in the warmer months, so I'm going to go with Comfortis. Will a good Aloe and Oatmeal bath help with these brown flaky things?


----------



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)

I checked into Advantix once and found a lot of bad side effects and comments about it. Don't think I would use it on Sheba. So far this year she hasn't picked up any fleas which is a surprise to me. I don't think a lot of you like Front Line but I have never had a problem with it on all my other dogs in the past. And it does the job.....

K9 Advantix Side Effects
[Page 6] K9 Advantix Side Effects - Dog Health Forum


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I used to use Frontline Plus a long time ago, but it quit working for us because I would see fleas...


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

malluver1005 said:


> He's due for a topical flea treatment in a few days, but I'm not going to give it to him. We do have a flea problem here in the warmer months, so I'm going to go with Comfortis. Will a good Aloe and Oatmeal bath help with these brown flaky things?


Yeah, I would give Mol a bath in a gentle shampoo and scrub the area very, very gently. It helped, but I guess it's like us getting sunburn, just had to wait until the body naturally shed the skin that was burnt/whatever.
I know the couple of times I put Advantix on Mol, she would run round the house, snapping at her back, so I'm guessing it did burn or sting her skin. The vet tech said that it was more likely that she just didn't like the feeling of the greasy liquid running on her skin, but when I saw the brown flakes it was obvious there was more going on that her just being uncomfortable.
She hasn't had any flea treatments for a couple of years now, I just run a flea comb through her if I notice her scratching. But, she does do a lot of swimming, so I'm not sure if that helps or not.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

So, he's due for his Comfortis today. I haven't seen any fleas this year, but that's because he's been protected. Should I go ahead and give him his Comfortis or wait until I see fleas, because I hate using stuff like this on him.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

You know, I haven't given my dogs flea medication in 10 years or more - if they showed signs of fleas, I would. But then again my dogs have short/bald coats so it would be easy to find any fleas. I have the same problem with heartworm medication - treating them for something they don't have - but don't have the guts to not give them that medicine.

I had a Malamute once - the coat is so thick, I would think it would be hard to find a flea or two and catch it right at the first.


----------

